# Hedgehog with oral tumor



## 4hgurly (Dec 26, 2010)

My rescue hedgehog Neveah has been with me for about 2 1/2 years now and has recently developed a large oral tumor on her top jaw. Its luckily not inside her mouth as it does not impede eating. My vet advised me to not attempt surgery as her true age is unknown and she stresses very easily. She does not act a bit affected however, and is still eating and drinking voraciously. I have switched her to wet A/D canned food and she still eats her meal worms and crickets with no avail. I continue to exercise her in her ball and she still continues to use her wheel. I have noticed that she has lost weight but her appetite remains steady and normal.

Is there anything else I can do for her to make her more comfortable with the remaining time she has with me?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I agree with your vet not to do surgery. Rarely does surgery on an oral tumour give enough quality time to make it worth the trauma and pain of the surgery. 

You are doing all you can for her, keeping her comfortable. Oral tumours grow very quickly and can crack jaws and push out the eye on the affected side. It will be a day by day assessment on when it is time. 

I'm sorry she and you are going through this. Hugs


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I lost my first hog momo to an oral tumour around this time last year. as nancy said it grew very quickly about a month or less from first noticing it to letting her go, for her though it was inside her mouth. i soked her biscuits and gave her chicken flavour baby food to help her eat but when she stopped eating i knew it was time to let go. i'm so sorry you are going through this xxx


----------



## 4hgurly (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you all for your support. It is hard and at first I blamed myself for not being more observant. As it seemed to be absent one day and then present the next. However, now that nothing really can be done for her all I'm trying to do is make the best of what time she has left and make her as comfortable as possible. I have never had a hedgehog before. After meeting her at animal control where I work, she was half starved and left in a shoe box in a public restroom, she stole my heart and has been with me these past 2 1/2 years. Nobody wanted her and she was in sad state of affairs, terrified, and had quite the bite! I wisked her home with me as my boss wanted her euthanized and I like to think that shes had a much better life with me. Plump, warm, and dearly loved.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Neveah's tumor. I sounds like she couldn't have been in a better place than with you these past 2 1/2 years. It was a wonderful thing you did by taking her in. Poor baby. I hope that you have as many good days left with her as possible. I'm sorry you both have to go through this.


----------



## 4hgurly (Dec 26, 2010)

Sadly this afternoon I had to take Neveah to be put to sleep. Her tumor doubled in size in just 2 days. She did not suffer and bless her heart was her happy timid self to this very day. Thank you all again for your support at this difficult time. Neveah will be dearly missed and has left her little paw prints on my heart.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Neveah. RIP little girl.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sure you made her feel happy & cared for & that she appreiated it.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm glad Neveah had someone like you to love her and take such good care of her. She was very lucky to have you.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear about Neveah. i'm glad you found each other and you could give her a better life than she started with. RIP Neveah.


----------



## V2Neal (Dec 27, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your loss, but it sounds like you gave her a great life while you had her.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

So, very sorry to hear. She was clearly well loved. Rest in Peace Neveah.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

oh no, im so sorry to hear this. rip nevaeh xx


----------

